# Blatta Lateralis or Shelfordella Lateralis



## yodge (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone tried this??? any inputs?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no clue as to what you are asking about.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Blatta Lateralis or Shelfordella Lateralis= ROACH

I REFUSE to allow roaches in my house. For ANY reason. ((Insert Puke Smilie Here))


ETA: When I looked it up I literally let out a verbal "OOOOOOOOOOOOH"


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha roaches...


I feed hissing roach nymphs and my hedgie LOVES them. I'd assume the others would be okay. Yummy yummy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll raise just about any live insect but roaches... no matter how much my hedgies begged... :shock:


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, I would never want roaches in my house for any reason. I bet if I decided to start a colony of them my sister, in whose house I live in, would_ have a cow ! ! !_


----------

